# VK Northcliff Weekly Saturday Specials!



## SlinX (17/1/15)

Hey all! 

So we at Vape King Northcliff have decided to be a bit outrageous and run some specials literally every Saturday from here on! 

Please keep an eye on this thread for the weekly specials as we do not want to start a new thread for every Saturday... 

We will kick things off today, sorry about the short notice! 

Today's (17/01/2015) Specials: 

- Vape King Juices (Pineapple, Mango and Cheesecake) R 70.00 per 20ml 
- Vision spinner II (Silver) R 370.00 
- Stillare Clone by Hcigar R 280.00 

We hope you will all enjoy these weekly specials!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Justin Pattrick (17/1/15)

Northcliff Vape King said:


> Hey all!
> 
> So we at Vape King Northcliff have decided to be a bit outrageous and run some specials literally every Saturday from here on!
> 
> ...



You guys are the best!!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## SlinX (20/1/15)

This Saturdays Specials: 

- Aspire Atlantis Sub Ohm Tank R440.00 ( Save R30.00) 
- Vape Elixir Awesomesauce, Stardust, Snollygoster and Bettlejuice R120.00 per bottle (Save R10.00)
- Pioneer4you IPV 2 (Silver) R1370.00 (Save R80.00) 

We hope you enjoy these specials! 

We are open every Saturday 10;00 - 13:00.


----------



## SlinX (28/1/15)

This Saturdays specials (31/01/15)

- Pioneer4you IPV 2 (Silver) R1350.00 (Save R100.00)
- Aspire CF Mod (Black) R380.00 (Save R40.00)
- Aspire Atlantis Sub Ohm Tank R420.00 (Save R50.00)
- Kangertech Mini Protank 3 R100.00 (Save R20.00)
- Vape King E-liquid (Belgium Waffle, Choc Mint, Banana, Cherry Menthol, Bubblegum) R65.00 per 20ml (Save R15.00 per 20ml)
- Coupor ZNA 50w Mod R1400.00 (Save R50.00)

So there you have it! Please note the special only lasts as long as the stock does and is limited to this Saturday only.


----------

